
Screencast of DabbleDB -- web-based DBMS coded in Smalltalk - pc
http://dabbledb.com/explore/7minutedemo/
======
jhenzie
An excellent example of how to use technology to make a system seamless and
intuitive. We would all do well to understand that it doesn't matter if the
system is written in ab programming language, using the xyz framework and rst
database; it is the fact that it usable and available that makes it a
successfull application.

------
ashu
Wow, this thing is seriously cool...

~~~
avibryant
Thanks! There's another neat screencast here with more recent features:
http://dabbledb.com/explore/screencasts/maps-and-charts/

